# Wholesale Scorpions?



## DireWolf0384 (Mar 19, 2010)

I want to get into breeding some of the more popular species. I got thinking last night. What if I bought a large wholesale shipment of Scorpions without having to import them. Does anyone know where I can find wholesalers that sell Scorpions? I still plan on getting native species from members here though.


----------



## Sinistersoljer (Mar 19, 2010)

What sp and what size lot I know a couple private breeders


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm a sell my stuff wholesale to dealers, if you want to buy in big numbers  i can help you out.

you know i sell h.arizonensis, and i also sell h.spinigerus.


----------



## AzJohn (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello, I breed several species of scorpion. I think you might be looking for an importer that does wholesale. There are a few but most require a whole sale licence and that means you need to be a buisness with all the strings attached. Your best bet might be to try small breeders here in the US. The problem with that is that breeders stock is somewhat limmited.  90% of my scorpions are sold wholesale. I don't have much availble now only two species with babies right now. Another 5 or 6 species should be on the way. You might consider placing a WTB add. That's how I got started.

JOhn


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Mar 19, 2010)

Where do Pet Shops get their Scorps? I know I can't afford to do a Import and I don't have any sort of License either. I don't know if they get their Scorps from a distributor or what.


----------



## tekkendarklord (Mar 19, 2010)

I think some people sell their pet scorpion to pet stores....
hmm..I dunno...
maybe they buuy from reptile shows cause some scorpions are really cheap in reptile shows...xD


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 20, 2010)

I sold some of my B.Jacksoni to pet store. If anything I think the LPS get most of their scorpions from a breeder or two. They only carry 3-4 species at a time and at most 2-3 of each species.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 20, 2010)

DireWolf0384 said:


> Where do Pet Shops get their Scorps? I know I can't afford to do a Import and I don't have any sort of License either. I don't know if they get their Scorps from a distributor or what.


There's a couple of bigger importers.  

They send a list every week or two to all the pet stores they supply.  As AZjohn said, you have to be an incorporated licensed tax id'd business, to buy from them.  

It might over all be a good idea on some level.... Maybe....

But to me it just seems to be a protection racket.  They keep it so only the stores or importers who pay lots of fees have access to the cheap and/or cool new stuff.   They in turn get the governments "protection" because the gov't makes sure that people who don't have the licenses don't have access, therefor allowing the few that do, and pay up, sole access..  Again, I think the business licensing stuff is complete hokey.   It's just a privileged tax. uh.

I wouldn't mind it if in turn, all the pet stores were at least at the knowledge level of zookeepers or something.   But a lot of these stores, who half their employees probably can't spell scorpion, let alone tell someone how to take care of one, shouldn't have special buying privileges or access imo.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 20, 2010)

DireWolf0384 said:


> Where do Pet Shops get their Scorps? I know I can't afford to do a Import and I don't have any sort of License either. I don't know if they get their Scorps from a distributor or what.


pet shops some times get scorpions from hobbyist.

wholesale is probably truly done only with popular species like p.imperator and h.spinifers, others just get around here and there.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry for frustration expressed in previous post.  It's not all bad., and could be worse.   

I wanted to add this as well....

How many stores even buy wholesale scorpions?  I know of a few online dealers.   There are a couple of stores probably affiliated that get some great stock.  But even ZK has limited scorpion stock.   They don't sell "hots".  And even when they get cool species, it's one or two of them seemingly.   I guess that's due to sales patterns for them.  How many stores are buying 25+ of one scorpion species on a regular basis?   Maybe emps, and very maybe dh's.   That would be it for most of them I think.   

Even for my New Orleans Retail store, I'm planning on mostly selling CB slings and juvies.   If I sell wc adults, they will be as breeding sets to breeders, mostly if not completely online.   So in my retail store front, I plan on selling maybe 50-100 slings a month, maybe.  That's assuming a lot of foot traffic in a good location, during the tourist season.  That's having killer displays of most of the species for sale, and having a top notch selection.   That's having hundreds and hundreds  or thousands of slings to care for until sold.  And really 100 slings would be best case scenario.  I see cool scorpions sit on the shelves at zk for a surprisingly long time..  Now, they don't sell online, etc, but still......  :?

Wholesale is really relative and rare in the scorpion business, I guess is what I am trying to say.... 

**Edit**  Probably because they make it a pain AND prohibitively expensive!!


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 20, 2010)

I very rarely see scorps in pet stores, and when I do it's whatever has been imported or WC in large numbers lately.  Mesobuthus martensii, Heterometrus sp, Hadrurus sp....the only people wholesaling scorpions are really only dealing in WC stock.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 20, 2010)

jayefbe said:


> the only people wholesaling scorpions are really only dealing in WC stock.


that's it right there.  Which is why I'm so flustered right now.   I see new laws being passed all the time, and see us getting shut down whenever someone decides.  All they would have to do is stop wc imports, and the hobby would collapse.  Prices would rise for breeders, but to the point where most people couldn't afford them.  They would become rare, almost immediately.  I feel like this could happen sooner than later, but I'm in no position to do anything about it right now, and it's frustrating.   But watch, someday the ball will drop, and everyone is going to be sad and mad.  Because it's all wc.  That's part of why we need to breed.  Of course, there's ethical concerns as well.  Etc, etc.

Interesting though, as it's not THAT hard for most species.  Maybe not worth a whole lot of money, but not that difficult.  If we can get a mix of price groups of species,... hmmm.  I think long term, we're going to have to breed more.  But most people want adults....  And there's that epic problem of,... It's not cost efficient at all, to breed and raise to adult, most captive bred specimens.  Everyone would rather pay less for wc.  Catch 22. :wall:


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Mar 20, 2010)

The idea for me would be to buy some adults of several species and specialize in those species and breed them. I have a Priority in which I want to breed. My ambition is to lower the cost of Scorpions and release some of the tension on WC Specimens.
1.P.Reddelli
2.H.Pauciens
3.H.Troglodytes
4.B.Jacksoni
5.O.Walberghi
6.C.Sculpturatus
7.C.Vittatus
8.P.Imperator


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 20, 2010)

DireWolf0384 said:


> The idea for me would be to buy some adults of several species and specialize in those species and breed them. I have a Priority in which I want to breed. My ambition is to lower the cost of Scorpions and release some of the tension on WC Specimens.
> 1.P.Reddelli
> 7.C.Vittatus


Well, I will have 2 for you soon.     Sure you don't want to try a Vaejovis too?


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Mar 20, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> Well, I will have 2 for you soon.     Sure you don't want to try a Vaejovis too?



Sure. They easy to care for a breed? The P.Reddelli are like tiny but lightning fast Emps.


----------



## Harlock (Mar 20, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about B. Jacksoni being WC, I see a lot of FS threads with CB babies of those.  If you breed reddelli, be careful what substrate you use, and don't feed them live crickets.

Basically, don't be this guy:
http://www.americanarachnology.org/JoA_free/JoA_v25_n3/JoA_v25_p288.pdf

Scroll down for the time between instars, but this guy only managed to keep 1 to adulthood.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Mar 20, 2010)

Harlock said:


> I wouldn't worry about B. Jacksoni being WC, I see a lot of FS threads with CB babies of those.  If you breed reddelli, be careful what substrate you use, and don't feed them live crickets.
> 
> Basically, don't be this guy:
> http://www.americanarachnology.org/JoA_free/JoA_v25_n3/JoA_v25_p288.pdf
> ...


Whats wrong with Live Crickets? I always fed mine smalls and used Peat Moss.


----------



## Harlock (Mar 21, 2010)

He left crickets in with very young scorpions and they killed the scorpions, plus I think he kept some on paper towels, which they got under and drowned in water droplets.

I feed young scorpions pre-killed crickets & flightless fruit flies.

(I forgot to say no crickets for very young ones, I feed a different sp. of pseudouroctonus pinhead crickets, and it is an adult.)


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Mainstream Hobbyists*

I want to get into breeding and selling scorpions and I want to start out with some of the more popular species at the same time some more unknown ones. I already know what species I want to try to promote but what do people buy when they are looking for a Scorpion? I heard Desert Hairy's and Emps are very popular, but are there any others that would sell well? I wanted to get the opinion of some of my friends on here.


----------

